# موقع لقياس سرعة النت



## THE GALILEAN (30 ديسمبر 2006)

http://us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/test_0150.asp


----------



## michealnice (3 يناير 2007)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييير
كان نفسي في حاجة زي دي من زمان


----------



## minaphone2 (4 يناير 2007)

موقع جميل جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً
 ربنا يبارك فيك​


----------



## zama (28 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااااااا


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 فبراير 2009)

*شكرا علي الموقع​*


----------



## GogoRagheb (1 مارس 2009)

*شكرا علي الموقع​*


----------



## لي شربل (1 مارس 2009)

*ثانكيو the galilean 
الموقع مو قاس سرعة النت 
هو قاس الفايروس تبع البي سي وقد صرح بتصريحه الخطير 
أن البي سي مصاب 
نشكر الرب المعين *​


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## kalimooo (1 مارس 2009)

شكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## KOKOMAN (2 مارس 2009)

ميرررررسى على الموقع

​ ​ ربنا  يبارك حياتك ​


----------

